
Sentiment analysis of Trump's tweets with R - davidf18
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2016/08/sentiment-analysis-of-trumps-tweets-with-r.html
======
davidf18
Disclosure: I don't work for Revolution Analytics nor Microsoft. I think the
code is interesting....

